# Marris Otter Yeast



## wedge (9/3/04)

Well did my APA yesterday and used marris otter ale malt. My efficency was a little better (71%) but i think its just increased due to experince (my 5th AG) than the grain.

What i have noticed is that the wort was amazingly clear also the mash almost stuck and wetting all the grains was alot harder (ie. dry spots). :angry: Something i've have never experienced before!

I have really noticed much of a taste difference as yet.

Has any one else tried the grain, what have you noticed


p.s. My wort was crystal clear, until i added my yeast :blink: Why does your wort get opaque?


----------



## Barry (9/3/04)

Good Day
I have just made two special bitters, one with MO and other with Joe White Pale ale malt, now in the secondaries. Did not notice any differences in the mash and sparge, the wort look the same even though the MO appears to be a darker malt
I have two ordinary bitters made the same way, one with MO and one with JW. Each has 500 gms of crystal which might hide the differences in the malts. Drinking side by side the MO OB has a more complex malt flavour in the mid palate. Really need to do a blind tasting to ensure that I am not fooling myself but it seemed to have more dimensions than the JW (which is a good malt).
All the best, Barry


----------



## Murray (9/3/04)

wedge said:


> p.s. My wort was crystal clear, until i added my yeast :blink: Why does your wort get opaque?


 Light absorbtion by yeast cells in suspension.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (9/3/04)

Hmmmm Maris Otter malt should not cause any unusual problems in mashing. The thing I noticed with it, the deeper color it gives to the beer.

Jovial Monk


----------

